# mudskippers



## stacey1970 (Aug 3, 2009)

hi everyone i'm looking for mudskippers to buy had 2 but have just lost one so only got the one left so would like to get a couple more so if anyone know where i can puchase them in the uk preferably shipping too would be very helpful


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Stacey

I think you have emailed me direct and I have sent a reply. We have mud skippers in stock - all eating frozen blood worm and brine shrimp.

www.simplyseahorses.co.uk


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

world of water, romsey, hampshire

really good quality


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

if your lfs is decent and helpful, they should be able to get some.

they are on most trade lists these days


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

exotic-pets.co.uk sell them but im not sure if they are in stock yet, maybe in a week or so


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cmullins said:


> world of water, romsey, hampshire
> 
> really good quality


REALLY?!
I've been there a few times... it's horrid.
The reptiles are even worse!


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

the reptiles are crap, but the fish are ok, most are from TMC


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I've got a world of water near me (birmingham ways)

It seems an ok shop, but they didnt have much, fish stock wise anyways but it was a nice place as you entered it really. nice display and nice tanks for sale etc.

They wwerent too bad helpfulness wise either ^^


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cmullins said:


> the reptiles are crap, but the fish are ok, most are from TMC


The times i've went, it's been nothing but bread and butter fish and the advice was crappy.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i go to romsey world of water, and i know somone there and hes really helpful and the fish are of good quallity from there, iv never had a single problem. my mate says he is only helpful if people have manners, which i think is right, cause if ya a grumpy t:censor:t then bugger off lol


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

cmullins said:


> the reptiles are crap, but the fish are ok, most are from TMC


The world of water near me is crap....infact its been re-named World of Horrors !!.........TMC only sell marine fish ....ive never seen mudskippers on TMC lists........i think they'd get them from direct import like we did at maidenhead aquatics.

Be warned that most skippers are very territorial & males will fight to the death!! You need either a large area or only 1-2 males in a set-up with females.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

no no, TMC only breed marine, ...so thats why when i was manager at my local pet shop we didnt order all our fish from them... hhmmm i think we did. they sell or "pass on" tropicals but not breed.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry......i wasnt very clear in that last post......when i said "they'd get them from direct import" i was refering to world of water getting them.....not TMC .


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Sorry......i wasnt very clear in that last post......when i said "they'd get them from direct import" i was refering to world of water getting them.....not TMC .


well i workied there and i knwo where all the fish came from, TMC imported them, and then sell as a middle man


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Depends where you are located really - Britain`s Aquatic Superstore near me in Bolton, ALWAYS has a constant, fresh supply of them in. There isn`t much they haven`t got, and definitely nothing they can`t get. I shouldn`t be giving them the thumbs up really, for fish they`re ace, for reptiles, they`re scandalously bad (in terms of everything!).


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

cmullins said:


> well i workied there and i knwo where all the fish came from, TMC imported them, and then sell as a middle man


Alright...no need to start throwin toys around !!......perhaps some TMC's sell brackish water and some dont.....the one i used to visit in bristol to buy marine stock never sold any brackish or freshwater species.



funky1 said:


> Depends where you are located really - Britain`s Aquatic Superstore near me in Bolton, ALWAYS has a constant, fresh supply of them in. There isn`t much they haven`t got, and definitely nothing they can`t get. I shouldn`t be giving them the thumbs up really, for fish they`re ace, for reptiles, they`re scandalously bad (in terms of everything!).


I used to buy stock from BAS, they get some nice rare fish in sometimes, do they still have the 2 large tanks in the fish section? with the pharaoh ants that crawl over the stock tanks ?


----------

